# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Dr. Baubac offers Body Hair Transplants (BHT)

## Dr. Baubac Rep

Dr. Baubac has been performing Body Hair Transplantation for a few years now.

The patient featured here had a scalp and body hair combo procedure with Dr. Baubac Hayatdavoudi where he had 2,573 scalp grafts and 951 body hair grafts for a total of 3,524 FUE to restore the first half of his scalp.

You can read more about Dr. Baubacs body hair transplant (BHT) *Click here*: https://www.alviarmani.com/fue-hair-...lantation-bht/ 

Body and Scalp hair result example from Dr. Baubac

compariosn 2.jpg

----------


## CallanT

I am also getting bald and the hair is dying every day, From the hair transplant can I get the hairs back?? If you say I can share the Pictures here...

----------


## Sean

How is the before and after yield when it is all grown out?  How long can it grow and can one continue to take finasteride and other medications when utilizing body hairs other than scalp hair for transplantation?

----------

